

Ask HN: Why US major parties don't have names descriptive of their actions? - speeder

I noticed that the US biggest parties are democrats, and republicans...&lt;p&gt;The democrats, don&#x27;t push for democracy.&lt;p&gt;And the government is already a republic, thus the republicans do not have to push for republicanism either.&lt;p&gt;Why the parties are not something like progressives and conservatives?&lt;p&gt;Or liberals and nationalists? Or anything else that better reflect their values?
======
fusiongyro
HN is not the right venue for general political conversations.

